# 02/04: Chicago Bulls at Seattle Supersonics



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Beeeeeet!

(Go Bulls!)


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

<object type="application/x-shockwave-flash" data="http://widgets.clearspring.com/o/4609950d370e87d9/47a6ce8c316b2fc0/462e0dcb58808631/45d46c76" id="W4609950d370e87d9-47a6ce8c316b2fc0" height="314" width="400"><param value="http://widgets.clearspring.com/o/4609950d370e87d9/47a6ce8c316b2fc0/462e0dcb58808631/45d46c76" name="movie"/><param value="transparent" name="wmode"><param value="all" name="allowNetworking"><param value="always" name="allowScriptAccess"></object> @ <object type="application/x-shockwave-flash" data="http://widgets.clearspring.com/o/460996a91d12786c/47a6ce9d59bc64b7/462e123522c297d7/50cb16ae" id="W460996a91d12786c-47a6ce9d59bc64b7" height="314" width="400"><param value="http://widgets.clearspring.com/o/460996a91d12786c/47a6ce9d59bc64b7/462e123522c297d7/50cb16ae" name="movie"/><param value="transparent" name="wmode"><param value="all" name="allowNetworking"><param value="always" name="allowScriptAccess"></object>


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

I'm not doing anything tonight so I'll be having a posting party tonight :yay:


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Well, not quite.


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

That's more like it.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

<object width="425" height="355"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/32t0CNb66JI&rel=1"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/32t0CNb66JI&rel=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="355"></embed></object>


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

liekomgj4ck said:


> <object width="425" height="355"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/32t0CNb66JI&rel=1"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/32t0CNb66JI&rel=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="355"></embed></object>


Good clip outside of the nonsense about Kobe in there.

Luuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuc!


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Bulls look to cool Durant's Sonics



> One week ago, the Seattle SuperSonics were suffering through the longest losing streak in franchise history. Now they're on the verge of their longest win streak in nearly two years. On Monday, the Bulls will try to keep the Sonics from a fourth straight victory when the teams meet in Seattle (9:00 p.m. CT | CSN | ESPN 1000).
> 
> Seattle (12-35) has struggled throughout this season after trading last season's leading scorers Ray Allen and Rashard Lewis, and its problems were particularly evident during a franchise-record 14-game skid from Dec. 31-Jan. 27. The Sonics, though, ended the slide by beating defending NBA champion San Antonio 88-85 on Tuesday, and followed that with a 101-95 victory over reigning Eastern Conference champion Cleveland on Thursday.
> 
> ...


----------



## chifaninca (May 28, 2002)

I want Noah, Thomas, Gordon, Thabo and Hinrich for 30 mins a piece. Anything less is a loss regardless of the score.

Man up Paxson. This season is a wash, get some development going.

PS - Ben wallace, John Paxson, Uncle Jerry ALL SUCK now that the cards have played out.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

chifaninca said:


> I want Noah, Thomas, Gordon, Thabo and Hinrich for 30 mins a piece. Anything less is a loss regardless of the score.
> 
> Man up Paxson. This season is a wash, get some development going.


I agree with all this. :biggrin:

Also no Victor please.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

> Chicago Bulls @ Seattle Supersonics
> 
> Monday, February 4th, 2008; 9:00 CT; CSNC, FSNW, ESPN-1000
> 
> ...


http://www.dabullz.com/2008/02/04/bulls-seattle-preview/


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

I think someone needs to explain to me the betting results! hehe


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

liekomgj4ck said:


> I think someone needs to explain to me the betting results! hehe


Haha. This one's pretty simple to follow. If the Bulls win by 2 points or more, a bet on the Bulls wins.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

King Joseus said:


> Haha. This one's pretty simple to follow. If the Bulls win by 2 points or more, a bet on the Bulls wins.


And if the sonics win by 2, a bet on the sonic's win? I think I got it :yes:


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

liekomgj4ck said:


> And if the sonics win by 2, a bet on the sonic's win? I think I got it :yes:


If the Sonics win at all a bet on them wins. If they lose by 1, nobody wins (just as the Bulls winning by 1 has nobody winning).


----------



## mvP to the Wee (Jul 14, 2007)

im putting everything on the bulls


----------



## mvP to the Wee (Jul 14, 2007)

King Joseus said:


> That's more like it.


wow amazing photoshop skills :clap2:


----------



## taco_daddy (Jun 13, 2004)

This one is just too close to call.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

King Joseus said:


> That's more like it.


I was hoping someone would do that :lol:

I love how the guy on the right has a white head and black body.


----------



## mvP to the Wee (Jul 14, 2007)

luke ridnour is so pimp he can have a black body and a white face


----------



## mvP to the Wee (Jul 14, 2007)

<a href="http://s168.photobucket.com/albums/u169/philipnielsk/?action=view&current=birdmg4.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i168.photobucket.com/albums/u169/philipnielsk/birdmg4.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>


----------



## mvP to the Wee (Jul 14, 2007)

have you met my best friend?


----------



## mvP to the Wee (Jul 14, 2007)

ever since the team tried voting khryapa off the team, he has decided not to pass the ball to his teammates anymore
he will also say KOBE! each time he shoots


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Pre-game show is on, game not too far away.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Keys to game:

Defense against Durant
Get Noce going
Get to the post


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Tyrus Thomas out today because of his toe.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Game coming up in a few minutes. Don't tell me I'm going to be all alone!


----------



## Dornado (May 26, 2003)

Joe Smith is in the starting lineup...


----------



## mvP to the Wee (Jul 14, 2007)

ill be here if you rep me


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Kirk / Thabo / Joe Smith / Noce / Ben Wallace 

starting lineup... 

hm where's Noah?


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Red: limit turnovers and 2nd shots
King: Control Chris Wilcox


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Tip off: Big ben gets it.

Kirk has it. Drives to the lane and finishes right at the hoop.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Turnover by Sea: bulls get it kirk doesn't finish but gets the board and joe smith for the jumper for 2


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Foul on ben wallace against Wilcox


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

He goes to the line and makes 1


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Wilcox misses the second FT


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Joe takes a jumpshot and makes it


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Watson drives down the lane and makes it off the glass


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Kirk drives in the lane again and makes a nice layup


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Foul on Noce- holding, his 1st


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Sea misses an inside shot, smith the board


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Noce drives in the lane and passes out to the ref, out of bounds :lol:


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Sea misses a jumper but nice board and finish by Wilcox


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

J. Smith top of the circle jumper doesn't go in, he was open


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Joe smith draws a charge, bulls ball


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Thabo drives and is called for traveling, he paused


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Near steal by Big Ben, then they turn over. Nice hustle by Kirk.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Thabo nice dish to Big Ben with a great finish!


----------



## Dornado (May 26, 2003)

that putback by Wilcox was ridiculous


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Watson for a 3 misses J. Smith the board


----------



## Dornado (May 26, 2003)

I like the Hinrich/Sefolosha backcourt to start


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Big ben fade away doesn't go in but j. smith gets the rebound and finish for 2!


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

bulls 12 sea 5 with 8 minutes left in the 1st


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Dornado said:


> I like the Hinrich/Sefolosha backcourt to start


So do I.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Sea ball: kurt thomas baseline jumper doesn't go in but Sea gets the board, called for a carry on the drive


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Thabo drives out to noce but it is blocked


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Then thrown out of bounds by the bulls


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

wilkens spins through the lane and he hits a 2


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Thabo knocks down a nice jumper!


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Sea misses a shot nice board by j. smith

Noce hits a 3 on the other end of the court


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Nice 2 by sea, that was an easy close basket


----------



## Dornado (May 26, 2003)

Wilcox abusing Wallace.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Sea called for a foul

ben gordon goes in- delay of game


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

j. smith misses a jumper


----------



## Dornado (May 26, 2003)

You really don't need to do the whole play by play


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

wilcox misses a jumper get the board but durant hits a jumper over noce. nice screen by wilcox

Durant gets fouled and hits the FT


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Gordon drives in the lane to Kirk, to Big ben and then he's fouled


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Dornado said:


> You really don't need to do the whole play by play


:lol: it's fun.

Big ben misses both FT's in the mean time. horrible airball on the second.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Bulls go to zone defense and durant hits a baseline jumper


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

j. smith fouled hard by wilcox he goes to the line for 2


----------



## Dornado (May 26, 2003)

that air-ball wallace shot on the 2nd free throw before was nice...


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

j. smith is awful sweaty, he hits the first FT


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

noah comes in for big ben


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

j. smith makes the second FT


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

bulls 19 sea 14 with 4:40 left

block by j. smith


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Serb tries a 3 and misses bulls ball, gordon drives by Durant and hits it


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

offensive foul on collinson


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

That was a real lame joke Red Kerr

noce missed jumper


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Durant posts up hinrich and misses, hinrich on the fast break misses but noce gets it and finishs with the tip in


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

bulls 23 sea 14 3 min 

Serb hits a 3


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

NOAH FOR A DUNK! Earl Watson tried to stop him :lol:


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

commercial break now, nice dunk by noah I like :biggrin:


----------



## mvP to the Wee (Jul 14, 2007)

i want khryapa


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

bulls 21 sea 14 with 2:40 left


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

sorry bulls 25 sea 17 with 2:35 left


----------



## Dornado (May 26, 2003)

Hinrich looks like he lost a fight, but he's playing pretty well


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Serb short gets his own board but shoots an airball. out of bounds on noah. took out a few people on that one :lol:


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

bulls 25 sea 19 2 min left

turnover by noah


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

fastbreak by sea missed noce the board but noce is fouled


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

bulls have the ball, gordon with it shoots a jumper at the FT line and misses it. sea ball


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Sea with a hook shot noce gets the board, drives in the lane passes it to durant. 

Serb hits a jumper.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Noah in the post out to duhon, to j. smith and misses the shot. 

Petro goes to the basket and is fouled


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Aaron Gray coming in. 

Petro hits the 1st Ft


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

bulls 25 sea 22 35 seconds left

he hits the 2nd FT


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

j. smith has 2 fouls. our lead is 2.

gordon in the lane drives and is blocked on the shot.

noce is hurt. victor in for him.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Noce twisted his ankle i think, 

Gray the wide open jam! :lol:


----------



## Dornado (May 26, 2003)

Feed Gray.


Not a good time for Nocioni to be limping


----------



## mvP to the Wee (Jul 14, 2007)

KHRYAPAS IN THE GAME! hes gona scream kobe! each time he shoots now

hes gonna be a hell of a baller


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

foul on aaron gray, stupid foul


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

ridnour makes the FT


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

makes the second


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Noah shoots the 3 at the buzzer, doesn't go in.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

bulls 27 Sea 25 at the end of 1

noce stepped on the refs foot that's how he got injured


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

joe smith with 8 points so far


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

bulls 52 fg and sea 38 ft %


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

bulls 5 TO's and Sea with 7 OR


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

bulls steal the ball, gordon with the shot and noah follows it up


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

petro with a jumpshot on the top of the key for 2


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Noah around the screen with the left hook doesn't fall


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Noce is ok to come back in


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

victor is called for the foul


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Wally misses 1/2 at the line


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Noah with the ball out to duhon from 17 missed


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

ridnour nice teardrop in the lane!


----------



## Dornado (May 26, 2003)

Szczerbiak got jinxed by the Seattle broadcast graphic about his 19 consecutive made free throws...


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Gray the leftie hook shot noah the rebound and he gets fouled hard loses the ball


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

big ben in for noah


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Wally hits the jumper around the screen


----------



## Dornado (May 26, 2003)

This is officially a sloppy basketball game.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Thabo coming back in the game. Gordon from 15 at the ft line and makes it.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

bulls 31 sea 32 9 min's left. sea fade away jumper doesn't go in.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

gordon out to aaron gray from 15 jumper doesn't go in

sea misses a shot


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

gordon a runner in the lane above nick collinson goes in


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

ben gordon gets called for the reaching foul


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

bulls up by 1, commercial break


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

I can't wait till Wednesday's game against the Blazers


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Gray and wallace frontcourt

Gordon Thabo Duhon backcourt

Sea missed shot.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Aaron for a nice shot in the post feed from gordon. Gray to the line.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Gray makes the FT.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Wilkens for a three is short duhon the board, out to thabo knocked away by Sea


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

bulls ball bulls 36 sea 32 7:20 left

Aaron gray posts up doesn't go in, big ben the board 

gordon drives misses the board to big ben

Thabo for a 3 misses


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Wilkens drives and is called for an offensive foul


----------



## mvP to the Wee (Jul 14, 2007)

i miss khryapa


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Gray posts up against thomas, to duhon and then thabo, jumper missed board to big ben, to thabo missed, big ben the next board. thabo with it and is fouled by luke ridnour


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Kirk coming in for Gordon


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

F.A.B said:


> i miss khryapa


it's official you have a man crush

Kirk travels.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Wilcox posts up, up and under goes in.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Thabo around the Aaron Gray screen jumper goes in.


----------



## mvP to the Wee (Jul 14, 2007)

viktor is sexy


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Bulls 38 Sea 34 with 5 minutes left

West misses a 3


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Aaron Gray posts up and shoots a hook AND is fouled


----------



## mvP to the Wee (Jul 14, 2007)

2 million onviktors contract isnt enough

we need to add enough money so he can buy himself some proactiv


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

4:48 left in the half bulls 40 Sea 34


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

commercial break


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

nice posting up skills by Aaron Gray!


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Aaron Gray at the line:

he misses it. 

Durant is still on the bench.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Sea misses a jumper board by big ben


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

hinrich has a shot blocked, big ben gets it after gray loses it and makes a hook shot


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Durant drives in the lane and makes a nice shot


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

bulls 42 sea 36 3:37 left

Kirk nice jumper for 2!


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Wally for a 3! Unguarded

Kirk misses a jumper and big ben the board but misses the dunk


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Wally another wide open 3.... YOU CAN'T LEAVE WALLY WIDE OPEN AT THE 3 POINT LINE


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

2:42 left in the half BULLS 44 Sea 42


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

commercial break, but now we're back


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

bulls ball:

Good passing and noce hits a 3


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Watson top of the circle jumper is nailed


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Hinrich drives but passes it out to thabo. Kirk drives by Watson again and kirk is fouled.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Kirk at the line:

Makes the first


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

and second


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Bulls get a steal, Kirk quick jumper goes in


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Kirk has 10 points


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Does Kirk have a black eye?


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Sea Petro posts up turnaround hook doesn't go in. Big Ben gets the board and is fouled by Collison


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Ben Wallace to the line. Bulls 51 Sea 44 with 1:21 left.

Wallace misses 1/2


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Bulls 52 Sea 44 1:13 

Wally just knocks down Noce

:lol: foul on Wally


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Joe smith top of the circle jumper goes in


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Kevin Durant quick jumper goes in. He has 11 points.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Kirk with the ball, pass inside and j. smith is fouled by collison


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

J. Smith misses the first FT


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Bulls 54 Sea 46 with 33.7 seconds left


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Bulls go very small. Joe smith makes the second FT


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

I think J. Smith is the Center :lol:

Foul on noce.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Watson off the screen hits a 3!


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

hinrich misses a layup is fouled and misses and smith for the board and now a foul is called


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

j. smith 13 points with 7 boards. 

misses the first FT. makes the second.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

wtf, now the half is over

bulls 56 sonics 49


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Joe Smith 14 points 7 boards.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Aaron Gray, BIG SEXY with a low post presence.


----------



## DaBabyBullz (May 26, 2006)

liekomgj4ck said:


> Tyrus Thomas out today because of his toe.


Thanks for that little tidbit of info. can't watch the game tonight, but was just checking the box score and Tyrus isn't listed on the roster, so figured he must be injured (or suspended lol).


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Wally leads the sonics with 14 points 3/3 from 3pt


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

we're out-rebounding them 27-17

j. smith and big ben both have 7


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

What a nice game from Aaron Gray so far, I hope he gets some time in the second half.


----------



## mvP to the Wee (Jul 14, 2007)

oh viktor you should let me love you, let me love, let me love,baby you should let me love u


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

F.A.B said:


> oh viktor you should let me love you, let me love, let me love,baby you should let me love u


:backs away from you:

Not like there is anything wrong with that or anything

:lol:


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Something I've noticed lately: Big Ben seems to have given up on the fro.


----------



## mvP to the Wee (Jul 14, 2007)

how can khryapa make 2 mill and not afford proactive?


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Watson hits the 3 pointer to start the half


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Here comes the dreadful bulls 3rd quarter. Noce misses a jumper.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Kurt thomas from 13 goes in, nice jumper


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Hinrich drives and misses but big ben grabs the board and noce drains a 3


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Durant goes up for a jumper misses noce gets the rebound


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Noce is out of control, drove to the basket, slid and fell on the ground, while misses. We get it back. Missed jumper by j. smith big ben the board and kirk drains a 3!


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

bulls 62 sea 54 with 10 minutes left


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Nice defensive series by the Bulls! Sea miss and bulls block


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Thabo a nice pass to big ben doesn't finish but joe smith the board and finish!


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Durant a long jumper and then kirk comes back with a nice jumper against watson


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Durant a long jumper and then kirk comes back with a nice jumper against watson


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

sorry I'm having a problem posting right now


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

bulls 66 sea 57 with 7:43 left

Noce misses a 3


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Wilcox in the post makes a jumper


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Kirk drives to the hoop out to j smith to noce for a wide open 3!


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Wilcox up and under doesn't go in, gets his own board loses it


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

silly foul on wilcox, four on him

Sea timeout

bulls 69 sea 59 with 6:27 left in the third


----------



## mvP to the Wee (Jul 14, 2007)

noah and gray have looked good lately

is it because of the brown coach we got?


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

bulls up by 10, we actually might win this one. figures, I bet 30,000 the sonics would win. :lol:


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Hinrich with it out to j smith for the jumper doesn't fall


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Petro puts up a jumper and gets the roll, goes in


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

hinrich to smith durant steals and noce fouls him on the fast break


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

4 fouls on noce


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

thabo comes in


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Sea makes both FT's


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

joe smith jumper goes in wide open


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Sea is doubling big ben, are you serious

Nice steal by the bulls and big ben the finish

Thabo is limping though.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Petro jumper from 15 is good

Gordon up and under is good... he has 8 points


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Collison jumper is good


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

bulls 75 sea 67 with 3:55 left in the third

Joe smith a jump hook!


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Foul on Kirk, sea ball


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Durant a tough shot but it's good


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Kirk drives out to j. smith drives a little but misses


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

petro a nice slam! ouch. 

bulls timeout.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

bulls 77 sea 71 with 3 minutes left in the 3rd

commercial break


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Noah is in the game. Thabo and durant out. Bulls j. smith miss the jumper noah gets the board. out of bounds bulls ball


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Gordon fast dish into the paint but noah doesn't catch it. wtf.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Thabo back in. Sea shot blocked by bulls. 

Gordon fast break gets the layup and 1.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Duhon in for kirk, kirk looks hurt or tired


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Wally drives in the lane and bad pass, noah gets it


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Thabo inside to joe smith misses but noah gets the board and puts it in


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

bulls 82 sea 71 1:28 left in 3rd

sea miss a jumper


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

gordon drives runner doesn't go, joe smith the board but sea gets it back. Sea try a 3 but miss.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Bulls ball and they slow it down.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Duhon drives and passes it to noah inside but he misses because he is fouled.

Aaron Gray for joe smith


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Noah to the line:

He makes 1/2

thabo gets the board


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

The bulls reset and use up the clock

bulls 83 sea 71 

thabo drives and he misses it


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Sea ridnour drives and is fouled by thabo his first foul


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

bulls 83 sea 71 with 2.9 seconds left in 3rd

ridnour at the line:

makes 1/2


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

good 3rd quarter by the bulls


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

thabo a running 3 almost goes in but the third quarter ends.

bulls 83 sonics 73 after 3


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

4 quarter is here, bulls ball, thabo finally goes to the bucket and is fouled


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Thabo at the line he misses the first


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

He misses the last noah almost gets the rebound


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Wally hits a nice 2, 16 for him


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

duhon drives out to thabo and thabo hits the jumper


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

petro from 15 misses bad


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

gordon drives to the basket right by petro and he makes it and is fouled


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

gordon makes the FT


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

bulls biggest lead of the game bulls 88 sea 75 with 10:26 left


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

sea ridnour makes a jumper

Aaron Gray in the post against Swift and is fouled


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Aaron Gray misses the FT

bulls 11-21 from the line

he makes the second


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Noah and Gray playing as the front court. 

Ugly Swift with a jumper that's good


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Noah inside with the pass to Aaron Gray for the DUNK


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

West with a jumper doesn't go in but is fouled by duhon

bulls 91 sea 79 9:09 left


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

West at the line: 

makes both


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Sea back in a zone. Bulls passing, Aaron Gray pass inside to noah but Sea gets it. 

Ridnour for a 3, sea on a run!


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

bulls 91 sea 84 8:24 

Duhon for 3! big shot!


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

west drives in the lane and noah fouls him

8:13 left bulls 94 Sea 84


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

commercial break


----------



## taco_daddy (Jun 13, 2004)

Unbelievable that the Bulls are winning 94 - 84. I think I'm going to pass out...


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

taco_daddy said:


> Unbelievable that the Bulls are winning 94 - 84. I think I'm going to pass out...


Sonics are still hanging around though

they're at the line now


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

taco_daddy said:


> Unbelievable that the Bulls are winning 94 - 84. I think I'm going to pass out...


Sonics are still hanging around though

they're at the line now makes both


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Aaron Gray posts up passes out to duhon for 3


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

bulls 97 sea 86 with 7:36 left

ridnour long 3 doesn't go in duhon the save


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Gray goes inside, out to du misses a long 3


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Swift from 15 it goes in


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Durant ready to come in, gordon with the ball and he is fouled by west

kirk and big ben come in


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Duhon drives and passes it to gray for 2! 

Gray has 12 points

sea timeout

6:20 left bulls lead


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

bulls 99 sonics 88


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

finish the game bulls!

Kirk has bruised ribs and will NOT come back

oh great :sigh:


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Wally goes down the lane and is fouled by Aaron Gray, his second


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Wally misses the first FT


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Wally makes the second FT


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

inside to gray out to gordon misses the jumper, gray the board


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Noce drives with an off balance jumper and misses


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Collison misses a jumper, that was really off

duhon a layup misses but Gray puts it in!


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

foul on duhon

bulls 101 sea 89 4:53 left


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

collison in the lane drops one in


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Wally misses a 3, bulls board


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Gray goes out of the game

Joe smith is fed by gordon hits a layup


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Wally misses a 3, bulls board

bad pass by gordon durant the fast break block on duhon


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Durant at the line makes the first


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

and the second


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Gordon top of the circle jumper misses collison board


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Wilcox up and under and big dunk! 11 points for him. sonics run.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

gordon nice layup from big ben


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

durant spin move in the post and loses it. sea ball

105 bulls 95 sea 2:57 left


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

14 points 4 rebounds for Aaron Gray.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Dude Tyrus Thomas learn how to dress better. He's out with a sprained ankle by the way.

durant misses with a quick jumper


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

gordon to joe smith it's a missed jumper. foul on wilcox.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

smith at the line makes both


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

ridnour a lob to wilcox missed

thabo 6 points 8 rebs


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

joe smith baseline jumper is good off the inbounds


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

foul on thabo

bulls 109 sea 95 1:50 left


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Wally to the line, he makes both


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

collison fouls big ben

this is really getting boring


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

under 2 minutes gordon at the line. 

he makes a FT


----------



## darlets (Jul 31, 2002)

liekomgj4ck said:


> 14 points 4 rebounds for Aaron Gray.


:worthy:

He'll have a career in this league as long as he keeps working. He put in a lot of work on his fitness before the season. 

Thanks for the updates liekomgj4ck.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

gordon a spin and crossover move shoots with his left hand but he misses. Sea misses and thabo gets the board. He's fouled.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Gray in the game. 

Thabo at the line makes both


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

big ben 7 points 10 rebounds

timeout sea

bulls 112 sea 97 with 1:24 left


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

Terrible game to watch.


----------



## taco_daddy (Jun 13, 2004)

Bulls 112 - 97. Can this be real?


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

:yay: i lost 30,000 credits but i don'ts care


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

taco_daddy said:


> Bulls 112 - 97. Can this be real?


hold on let me check, yep it's real :lol:


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

bulls 112 sea 99 1:14 left game is over bulls win


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Thabo is at the line, he makes both


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Wilcox a nice dunk congrats you still lost. West for a 3! :lol: ouch.


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

Another pointless win against a terrible team... YAY


----------



## taco_daddy (Jun 13, 2004)

liekomgj4ck said:


> bulls 112 sea 99 1:14 left game is over bulls win


Not so fast, there's time for the Bulls to goof this up!


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

bulls 113 sea 105 with 57 seconds left. commercial break.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

thebizkit69u said:


> Another pointless win against a terrible team... YAY


:cheers: here's a beer on me


----------



## taco_daddy (Jun 13, 2004)

114 - 104

Agreed Bizkit, it's a pointless win.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

taco_daddy said:


> Not so fast, there's time for the Bulls to goof this up!


:lol: true, they just hit a 3. 

I'm just hoping Kirk is ok. Last I heard he's out with bruised ribs.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

bulls 114 sea 104 with 57 seconds left, bulls ball


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

joe smith gets the ball inbounds and he's fouled


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

Does it make me a terrible fan if I actually get upset when the Bulls win? 

Seriously everytime the Bulls beat a Sonic or 76r's team I get sick to my stomach because I see Beasley and Rose just slipping away...


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Ben Wallace: 30 minutes, 10 rebs, 7 assists, 3 steals, 1 block, 7 pts


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

geez this is like watching paint dry


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Gordon makes both ft's at the line, sea misses a 3, ridnour misses a 3. West puts it in. They foul gordon.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

gordon 1/2 at the line, west makes a layup. bulls ball.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

gordon drives and loses the ball, wilcox a long 2 is missed.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

bulls win 118 - 108 

:yay: meaningless win


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

A game like this I would have just played Thabo, Noah and Gray 40 minutes. Seriously whats the point of still playing Joe Smith, Wallace and Nocioni big minutes? 

Sure Noah and Thabo arent very good but still, this team is going no where


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

As bad as this team has been this year, they are only 1 game out of the playoffs. You want them to play the kids, but it's obvious that the Bulls brass wants to make the playoffs.


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

HKF said:


> As bad as this team has been this year, they are only 1 game out of the playoffs. You want them to play the kids, but it's obvious that the Bulls brass wants to make the playoffs.


Playoffs = $$$$$

Personally this whole quest for the 8th spot in the playoffs is just SAD.


----------



## darlets (Jul 31, 2002)

HKF said:


> As bad as this team has been this year, they are only 1 game out of the playoffs. You want them to play the kids, but it's obvious that the Bulls brass wants to make the playoffs.


Yup, playoff equals $$$$$$. Also I'd like our chances if we matched up against Detroit.


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

darlets said:


> Yup, playoff equals $$$$$$. *Also I'd like our chances if we matched up against Detroit*.


Umm please tell me your joking.


----------



## darlets (Jul 31, 2002)

thebizkit69u said:


> Umm please tell me your joking.


In what regard? 

Can we reach seventh? If we started playing well, yes. Atlanta isn't that far away in 7th. The best record over the last 10 games in the east for teams 7 down is 4-6 (Bulls and 76ers) so no team is actually going great.
We're 2.5 games behind Atlanta and they have play 3 less away games and seem to suck more on the road than us. 

As far as playing Detroit we have a 3-0 record against them this year
W 97-81
W 97-93
W 98-91

The main differences between last year and this year is effort and desire. That's the Biiiiiiiig question mark.


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

thebizkit69u said:


> Umm please tell me your joking.


I'm with him on that as well.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

I would like to think that if we actually made it to the playoffs the Bulls would wake up and get their *** in gear. I personally think we would and we would have a chance against Detroit. Slowly I think we are getting better with the emergence of Gray, Noah and Thabo. The Deng injury has hurt though. Hopefully Kirk isn't out for an extending period either.


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

darlets said:


> In what regard?
> 
> Can we reach seventh? If we started playing well, yes. Atlanta isn't that far away in 7th. The best record over the last 10 games in the east for teams 7 down is 4-6 (Bulls and 76ers) so no team is actually going great.
> We're 2.5 games behind Atlanta and they have play 3 less away games and seem to suck more on the road than us.
> ...


You may not believe it but Detroit is a different team during the season and in the post season. They will absolutley destroy the Bulls in a 7 game series, for whatever reason the Bulls do great against them in the season but to even think that a team that struggles against Atlanta is going to give the Pistons a "run for their money" in the playoffs is just far out.


----------



## taco_daddy (Jun 13, 2004)

Once again I have to agree with Bizkit


----------



## bullsger (Jan 14, 2003)

liekomgj4ck said:


> bulls win 118 - 108
> 
> :yay: meaningless win


mmh...perhaps meaningless, but the first win this season when the opponent scored 100+ points :yay:


----------

